# oder control



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I just recently changed(saterday) Terra over from pine shavings to fleece and noticed the smells got strong alot faster. Is there anything I can do to fight the funk?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If she has a strong smell when she goes to the bathroom you may have to make up some extras and change daily. My girl hedgie Sandra was like that, she didn't end up having anything wrong just had a strong smell and ran a lot in her wheel so there was always a stinky smell. I noticed a difference though as she got older and now she's learning to be neater haha I keep baking soda out in a dish near the cages to help absorb smells. I used to change Sandras liner daily to help with the smell and would wipe her cage down daily too. You could try making a layered liner to see if that helps too. Just recently she has started going pee and poop on her paper towels and will only have the occasional mess on the wheel and it's been helping out a lot. I don't think she'll ever be as tidy as Loken but its a huge step for her and my nose lmao


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got 8 or 9 liners in her "cage" now
Do you think that if I was to build another chamber to her inclosure and put the wheel in?
then maybe use aspen in that area.


----------

